
Ask HN: Has anyone had their FB account disabled witho warning or explanation? - caser
I woke up one day about a month ago, and my Facebook account was disabled without any warning or explanation. I&#x27;ve gotten zero response from FB support, and have reached out to two friends-of-friends who work at FB who have been stonewalled as well and unable to get any more info.<p>Has this happened to anyone else lately? I rarely post to FB, and I&#x27;ve checked through the last 3-6 months of my activity and can&#x27;t find anything that seems like it would violate the TOS (the only thing you can do when your account is disabled is download account history).<p>Trying to figure out whether this was an isolated event or whether perhaps they changed their algorithm and accidentally flagged a bunch of profiles.
======
montalbano
Not deleted, but confusing behavior.

For several months Facebook would _always_ ask for my password twice. Never
accepted the first time even when I copy-pasted the exact same password in
both boxes it would only work the second time. This was the same across
different computers and browsers.

My account is empty (no friends/messages) just used for administering an FB
page. I wonder if it looked suspicious.

------
ccnafr
Not my account but I've heard something like this happening to friends

